# YouTube No Sound



## BooPP (Dec 8, 2011)

Recently when I go to YouTube to play a video I get no sound. However, if it's a video or whatever that's NOT on YouTube, I have no problem and hear normal sound as usual. Why is that and how do I solve it?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi and welcome

Try installing the latest version of Adobe Flash Player after removing any old versions you've installed.

Make sure you are allowing third-party Flash content on your computer:

Visit the Adobe Flash Global Storage Settings Panel.
The Adobe Flash Player Settings Manager should display.
Check the box labeled: "Allow third-party Flash content to store data on your computer."
To ensure the check sticks please click one of the tabs at the top of that box and then click back to the (Global Storage Settings Panel). The box should still be checked.
Once this is complete, close all browser windows and try re-playing the Live Event.


----------



## BooPP (Dec 8, 2011)

Yes, maybe I need to install the latest Adobe Flash Player. Adobe upgrade actually popped up on its own when I turned on the computer today, but I clicked on the button so that I can read the user agreement, and then the box disappeared.
Why only trouble with YouTube sound and nowhere else? Does YouTube require more updated version of Adobe Flash Player?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

It would need at least version 10.0.22+ plug-in


----------



## BooPP (Dec 8, 2011)

I am not the most techno-savvy. Can you tell me how to install or upgrade to the latest Adobe Flash? Do I need to uninstall the current Flash program before installing the new one?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Yes, uninstalling previous versions of Flash is preferable.

Depending on your Internet browser:

*Adobe Flash Player 11.1.102.55 (Internet Explorer) 32-bit*

*Adobe Flash Player 11.1.102.55* *(Internet Explorer) 64-bit*

*Adobe Flash Player 11.1.102.55 (non-IE) 32-bit*

*Adobe Flash Player 11.1.102.55 (non-IE) 64-bit*

Non-IE stands for Firefox and other browsers.

If you have Google Chrome, keep in mind that it includes its own Flash plugin.


----------



## BooPP (Dec 8, 2011)

I clicked on one of the Adobe links. It asked if I wanted to "save" or "run" the program. I'm not sure what the difference is. If I chose "run", I would still have to install it just as I would if I chose "save", right? Well, I clicked "save" and saved it to my desktop. I then opened the program and I had to then "run" it, and it didn't work because it wasn't a win.exe program or something like that. Can you take me through the process of dowloading and installing?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

What's your operating system? 32 or 64-bit?


----------



## BooPP (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm not tech-savvy at all. This computer I'm using was originally my significant other who is now in heaven. What's 32 or 64-bit mean, and how do I find out?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

First of all, what's your operating system? Windows XP, Vista or Windows 7?

If you don't know, click Start > Run > type *winver*

Click OK.


----------



## BooPP (Dec 8, 2011)

Well, that question is easy to answer, my operating system is Windows XP.


----------



## BooPP (Dec 8, 2011)

I have sound on YouTube now. It turned out it had nothing to do with Adobe Flash. Rather, the volume adjusting lever for YouTube videos was turned to the lowest volume, causing no sound. I don't know how that happened, as I didn't even adjust it or move the lever at all, but it must have happened somehow inadvertently. (I didn't even know there's a volume adjuster at the bottom-left corner of YouTube videos until now.)


----------



## BooPP (Dec 8, 2011)

I figured it out by going to the YouTube Help section, by the way.


----------

